# Working with contractors?



## restoration101 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have always done work directly with clients but now I want to also start working with contractors in renovations and constructions. Obviously this will involve reading plans. My question is:

What are my responsibilities as a drywaller,
Who provides the materials?
Are there other wall types I am responsible for or just the drywall?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A wall or ceiling constructed of a prefabricated material,such as plasterboard or paneling. labor and material? That's up to you. No tile man want's the drywall man to install HIS cement board.,,,,, but this is one for silver. I say do as before. h/o g/c they both can be hard to deal with at times. Find a few good honest g/cs ,,and weed through the rest.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

What are my responsibilities as a drywaller ?? to get the job done

Who provides the materials? you do

Are there other wall types I am responsible for or just the drywall? 

You should be able to ,do steel stud, insulate, drywall, tape, spray, grid ceilings, paint if your desperate, and like having sex with sheep.................... forget the last one if your not a kiwi:whistling2:


----------

